# Space Station 13 - Citadel Station 13 - WIP



## JayFoxe (Nov 10, 2014)

!WIP!

I  cannot stress this enough that this server is an ongoing WIP and more  features and such *will* be added. As of now the server is in public  beta and open to anyone who like like to try their hand at it. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14969217/

Citadel Station 13 - SS13 RP Mod

For anyone that has played SS13, you'll be happy to know there is now a server focused on the RP aspects of such with a furry twist. Right now this is a very rough WIP the server is going through and will continue to update as needed. The basics are already in and we have an active group of coders and administrators working to keep things running smooth. Within the coming weeks, more features and such will be added. This server itself will be community run and always open to suggestions and ideas. In order to join you will need a BYOND account which can be aquired by creating one at www.byond.com  The server's IP is as follows: byond://192.241.215.68

If you have any question, please feel free to press F1 and ask for help!

Current Features

As of now, the server currently supports:

+Sizeplay
+Multiple species
+Vore
+Taurs
+Objective modes
+And more!

!WIP!

I cannot stress this enough that this server is an ongoing WIP and more features and such *will* be added. As of now the server is in public beta and open to anyone who like like to try their hand at it. 

​


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 10, 2014)

What even is this?


----------



## JayFoxe (Nov 10, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What even is this?



Do you mean what is SS13?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14969217/


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol that's hilarious, role playing in space station 13. I'll stick with the something awful servers where I can make vodka smoke grenades and put people into comas without being yelled at by the admins.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

Well this sounds scary and awful V: I think I'm going to pass.


----------



## JayFoxe (Nov 10, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> Lol that's hilarious, role playing in space station 13. I'll stick with the something awful servers where I can make vodka smoke grenades and put people into comas without being yelled at by the admins.



Lol. Good one. Rolepalying in SS13. This is more close to /tg/ in-regards to RPing.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 11, 2014)

What's this, a multiplayer game featuring anthros made by furries?!?! Wha-YEEEEEEEES! Levels. Of. Excitement. And. Furfaggotry. Reaching. Critical. Mass...



JayFoxe said:


> ​Current Features​
> 
> As of now, the server currently supports:
> 
> ...


O-oh...um...i...i think i'll pass on this one...


----------



## JayFoxe (Nov 13, 2014)

KyryK said:


> What's this, a multiplayer game featuring anthros made by furries?!?! Wha-YEEEEEEEES! Levels. Of. Excitement. And. Furfaggotry. Reaching. Critical. Mass...
> 
> 
> O-oh...um...i...i think i'll pass on this one...




I made this thread on 30 minutes of sleep. I lost interest in using this place as a staging point an hour after I posted.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 13, 2014)

JayFoxe said:


> I made this thread on 30 minutes of sleep. I lost interest in using this place as a staging point an hour after I posted.


I wasn't actually being (that) sarcastic, i'd love to see some sort of furry MMO i just don't want it to be World of Vorecraft.


----------



## JayFoxe (Nov 13, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I wasn't actually being (that) sarcastic, i'd love to see some sort of furry MMO i just don't want it to be World of Vorecraft.



I didn't list enough info. It looks shitty. Was rushed. Vore is *not* the focused element. It's just a mechanic. There are rules for people jerking(off) around and not doing their jobs.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 13, 2014)

JayFoxe said:


> I didn't list enough info. It looks shitty. Was rushed. Vore is *not* the focused element. It's just a mechanic. There are rules for people jerking(off) around and not doing their jobs.


Don't put yourself down, it looks fine. We're just assholes here. 
Honestly if the weird sexual aspects aren't going to be too intrusive i might give it a go, i could RP as an engineer whose wife was vored by one of the crewmates and as a result he hates everyone on board or something. Do you plan on posting updates to the mod on your FA page?


----------

